# Resetting overload relay on delta table saw



## LinderLogs (Mar 13, 2016)

I had a short in my 220 extension cord and it tripped something in my delta model 36-843 table saw. There was no audible sound and no smoke. The saw will not turn on any longer. I am getting an appropriate readout with my multimeter at the end of the extension cord so I'm certain the problem lies within the tool. Any ideas? Is there an overload relay or a fuse that I need to replace?


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

There should be a reset button on the motor or at the back of the on off switch.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

There shouldn't be an overload on the motor… I was originally going to suggest the overload in the starter, but according to the manual for that saw, it doesn't have one 

On page 29 of the manual, it states there is an automatically resetting overload relay in the switch. Turning the machine off will allow it to reset after a few minutes. If it doesn't, then you will probably need to open up the switch and test some voltages to see what is going on.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

My saw overloaded and tripped the the saws overload breaker once when a board got wedged between the blade and fence but didn't kickback (thankfully). The saw's breaker wouldn't reset and I had to replace it. Your saw didn't technically overload but the short might have fried the overload breaker. Some breakers actually use some sort material that warps when it gets hot during an overload which is why you have to let them sit for a few minutes after an overload. If it heated too much, that material can fail. You might have to crack open the power switch enclosure and see if you can simply replace the breaker. It's possible its not inside the power box so follow the power cord if you don't see it in there. It is also possible that the power switch itself IS the breaker in which case you'd have to replace the switch. One other thought is that if it has a magnetic switch, perhaps the short fried that.

You might want to do a continuity test on the switch itself and the upstream and downstream wiring (disconnected from power of course).

PS. I just looked at ereplacmentparts.com and according to their parts list here , it does have a starter (part number 438013170154) but it might not be available anymore. I found one here but its pricey. It might be worth calling Delta's customer service.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> PS. I just looked at ereplacmentparts.com and according to their parts list here , it does have a starter (part number 438013170154) but it might not be available anymore.


That 'starter' is the switch… but it's an IEC style which is more or less considered disposable, as opposed to the traditional and more robust NEMA style starter that was used for decades. Unfortunately, Delta and a lot of other manufacturers started using them for cost savings. IIRC, Delta switched from using NEMA type starters on the Unisaw, to the IEC switches somewhere around the time of being bought by Black and Decker.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I found a replacement part here 
http://www.sawcenter.com/unisawparts.htm
Might be a good link to keep handy for anyone with an older Unisaw.

Their description of the "starter" says that it includes the overload protection so I am guessing that the switch is fried.


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

Ugh….why do these frackin' manufacturers have to keep trying to re-invent the wheel?!!!!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

There are definitely some cheaper options out there than the link I sent before. You'll need to check the specs but this looks like it might work (assuming that its the switch that is fried and not something wrong with the motor):

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B002LVUWHM?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------

